# Another brood of Pseudocrenilabrus Philanders



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Since I was only able to keep 2 of my first brood of 20 fry alive last time, I'm seeking more advice from you all. I think my initial problems was that this was my female's first brood, so I'm partially blaming it on her. 

Here are the questions that I'm hoping some of you could help me with.

1) How often should you feed the fry?

2) Do you need to do weekly water changes? If so, how much water should you change each time?

3) How long should I leave the mother in with them after I first see free swimming fry. (It's been two days, and she still takes a few of them back into her mouth when I walk up.)

4) My other female is holding now too (about 2 weeks behind the first). Is it bad to put her in the fry tank after I take the first female back out?

Thanks for all of your help. You all are great.

--Mike


----------

